# poids d'un document sur iBooks



## poussvite (13 Janvier 2013)

bonjour,je cherche une idée pour connaître le poids de mes documents pdf dans iBooks


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Janvier 2013)

Tu vas dans:
iTunes > livres > clic droit sur le livre ou PDF désiré > et cliquer sur "obtenir des informations"


----------



## poussvite (13 Janvier 2013)

mais oui,mais c'est bien sur,
fastoche
dommage qu'on ne puisse le vérifier directement à-p-d. l'iPad
merci


----------

